# Like a Dog Chasing Cars - Dark Knight cover (Hans Zimmer) - finally finished - thanks all for your help



## Richard_AH (Apr 21, 2022)

Dear all,

I have finally finished my first attempt at doing a cover. Its of 'Like a dog chasing cars' by the amazing Hans Zimmer (saw him in London last month at the O2 - was amazing).

Anyway, just wanted to say a massive thank you all those who offered help and advice - it was invaluable and very much appreciated. I'm still very much learning, and have found this forum a lovely place to learn and meet people.

I made an edit to go with it, so if the music sucks, then at least hopefully there's something interesting to look at 

Link below if you get really bored and have a couple of minutes to spare

Many thanks,
Richard


----------

